# House Kit/Jump Bag/whatever



## colafdp (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for some opinions. I've searched, but couldn't find anything like this. The company where we get our house kits (or jump kits, whichever you like to call them), has stopped making them. We used to get our house kits, drug kits, etc from Pacific Safety Products. We're looking for a company that produces similar type of kits, or something that someone else can recommend. Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2009)

How big of a kit do you need? There are a ZILLION bag makers out there...

Where I used to work, all of the ALS and BLS gear was in various Thomas Packs. http://www.thomasems.com/

Here in the PNW, everyone carries gear in Pelican cases.
http://www.pelican-case.com/1600ems.html

Of course, there's Stat Packs. Tres Chic. Very trendy. 
http://www.statpacks.com/

Tell us what you're looking for. I'm sure one of us is using, and can recommend, a bag (or box) that'll fit your needs and budget.


----------



## colafdp (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah that probably would help. lol. what i'm looking for, is something similar to this. If that helps you out at all.

http://www.pacsafety.com/products/ems_a200x.htm


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2009)

Conterra has a bag similar to that.

http://www.conterra-inc.com/

Good luck with your search.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 21, 2009)

*I've had ok experience with Iron Duck*

http://www.ironduck.com/bag_cat1.epl?ClassID=12
We've used their Oxygen Duffle E for a while as trauma bags receiving light to moderate use, but they have stood up to airborne oil, dust, moisture etc ok.I used the internal strap to secure the O2 cylinder  to secure an AED defibrillator (with a short extender I made with a strap-and-velcro off a moon boot splint).
Their picture does not show that it has only ONE small end cmpartment, and that the 2 compartments inside the lid are mesh. Zippers very adequate.

If you are looking for economical, find a video or other camera bag with similar characteristics, then find it on sale, buy one and try it, and then buy a bunch if it will do.


----------



## redcrossemt (Nov 21, 2009)

I was unaware PSP stopped making EMS bags?? 

We've used them for a long time and just ordered some a few days ago from BoundTree Medical. You might want to check with current distributors and buy some while they are still in-stock.


----------

